# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  نظر در مورد کنفرانس بین المللی آموزش الکترونیک تهران

## s.iran

سلام دوستان 
خسته نباشید
به نظر شما شاخه دانشجویی کنفرانس آموزش الکترونیک تهران چه طوره؟؟(از این نظر که مقاله اونجا پذیرفته شده یاشه و بخوای شرکت کنی)
یه کنفرانس ملی از این قسمت دانشجویی بهتره؟؟

----------

